# Black rock



## Chadpanda (Sep 26, 2012)

So I was thinking on putting black aquarium rock in my tank. Heard ups and downs, that the dye come off and stains the tank. True or false and how many lbs u think I need for a 125 tank


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have never heard of the dye coming off or staining anything, but I wouldn't rule it out I guess. I use black in my aquarium now, and have used it in an aquarium previous- it is my favorite, even over the natural pebbles. The fish just look awesome with it and everything in the tank becomes what it is about, and not the tank itself- if that makes sense. I am not describing this well right now but I hope you get it. LOL.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

You could always go with eco complete that is black substrate


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's another company that sells decent substrate:

http://substratesource.com/

I'm getting mind from them when I set up my 10 gallon tank soon. Still trying to decide on Midnight Black or Coffee though. LOL!


----------

